# Windsocks or rags?



## Crnkb8t (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm relatively new to hunting snows, but am in Highschool and a bit tight on money. I need more decoys but wasn't sure what would be good enough. I currently have 8dz snow goose shells, but am looking at buying windsocks or rags to add to it. I can only afford so much at the moment and my options are either 10 dozen sillosocks, a ton of texas rags, or a mix like 5 dz sillo's 200 rags.. Let me know what you guys think? What would i be better off with for getting some birds into my spread this year?


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Green Bays. You can buy 20 dozen for under $1000.


----------



## Crnkb8t (Apr 19, 2013)

Snowgooser said:


> Green Bays. You can buy 20 dozen for under $1000.


Well i am on a tight budget thats why i said 10 dz sillo's (economy) since they are only 350$ or texas rags which i can get a mass amount of for 350$


----------



## burltealrugerlegs (Mar 15, 2012)

Personally I would never hunt over rags again, birds are just getting too smart, I think you would be better off with ten dozen sillos rather than a ton of rags! Just my opinion. Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## eye_guysd (Jan 23, 2005)

Get the thought of rags out of your head. 
you would be better off tracking down some old northwinds I am sure there are a bunch of them around that aren't being used.
but like others said rags are not the way to go, buy what you can afford in the sillosocks and/or white rock types.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

I would buy the silo's in a heart beat, If you buy 10 dz a year for 3 years you would already have 30 dz.


----------

